#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Fast RGA CO detection problem

## Z400

Did you already have a CO problem on a Fast RGA ? On the TCD 3 which analyse CO2, C2=,C-2, H2S and O2 ,N2 ,C1 and CO, I see every component but can't see the CO. Everything seem to be ok, the flow, valve timing the column 6 (Molsieve is new and conditionned). I don't understand what happen.



ThanksSee More: Fast RGA CO detection problem

----------

